# Question, running from Indian River to Macinaw



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Has anybody did this run? How long did it take? We’re running 2-up sleds so definitely no speedsters.
Thanks


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

With family in Indian river we stay there a lot. Just cruising it would take about 1.5hours if you head through Alonson and up. A little longer if you go along mullet lake to cheyboygon and over as that stretch is 35mph and it is strictly enforced. The connector trail between Indian river and alanson is usually rough as it's all swamp. If you look at a map you can jump off the Indian river north loop and run the side of parke rd and cut out a huge stretch of it.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

I would highly recommend heading west outnofnalonson or pelleston and doing the harborsprings " Moose Jaw" loop. It is one of the nicest rides around.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It should take all that long. Don’t unload your snowmobile off your trailer until you are in the UP. The 36 hour warm up wiped out the snow.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

What he said ^^ don't know when your trip is or if you have Facebook. But on Facebook the local snowmobile clubs post trail conditions almost daily and the northern lower took a big hit and people are being told to stay off. I believe some of the southern areas of the U.P. did as well though not as bad. Need to get close to that lake Superior shoreline. Michigan snowmobile trail report on Facebook

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Correct. The trails around Cadillac and Wellston are ice at best.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, just need snow now!


----------

